# Grave Markers — Time for New Ones



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

So last year I threw away all the old gravestones in hopes that it would fill me with inspiration and drive to make new markers over the winter...well, it's the end of August and I'm finally starting!

The old gravestones looked very gothic-not in fitting with the theme of my yard display. That said, my new markers are going to look more like primitive burial markers, maybe something early settlers to the colonies would have made out of wood, not stone. Anyway, here's the start of a set of five.

A bit rushed, but it is August...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see em Jack!
Love your work :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice....I can see so many possibilities. Your wood texture is spot on. I see that paper mache is not your only area of expertise.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## symbiotic1 (May 7, 2015)

Im curious, did you use a dremel to carve that or a hot wire type tool? Looks like the latter but wanted to ask.

Cant wait to see what they look like finished!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks all.



symbiotic1 said:


> Im curious, did you use a dremel to carve that or a hot wire type tool? Looks like the latter but wanted to ask.
> 
> Cant wait to see what they look like finished!


I used a hot-knife type tool with a pointed end. I've used a dremel in the past, it's messy and mostly good for making the lines that create the separate look of the boards. For this project I"m using a straight-edge and the hot-knife tool to get the lines between the boards, as I want a rougher look. I also went over the entire thing with a heat gun to soften the overall look and distress the surface of the foam.

I've seen some nice looking wooden markers that were carved and sanded to great effect, but I'm too impatient for that amount of work on this type of project!!! :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The wood graining is stunning.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

The wood grain! And the jagged edges along the top! If it wasn't pink I'd have thought it was real wood. Well done, I look forward to seeing all the others you make!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice job with the carving!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be curious to see how the epitaph/text comes out with the strong wood grain & figure.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the good words!



fontgeek said:


> I'll be curious to see how the epitaph/text comes out with the strong wood grain & figure.


Per my pictures at the thread start, I'll be putting any involved epitaphs on a plaque of some sort-stone, metal, smoother wood, who knows yet-attached to the front of the wood so they will be legible if needed. Anything purely symbolic will go right on the woodgrain...the more distressed and ancient-looking the better. I'm not really aiming for anything folks will stop and read, I'm going for the decayed, left out in the elements, remnants of a once was grave marker.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

After reading comments about hot knives and dremels and seeing all the tools I have sitting around, I felt a bit lazy with my woodgrain attempt on this first grave marker, so I decided to add some detail and a bit more depth and age to the overall look (might just add a bit more and do some additional sanding). Not sure if it will even be noticed in the dark, but I think this is the look I'll want for the rest of the bunch before I paint. :jol:


----------



## symbiotic1 (May 7, 2015)

Well I'm glad we motivated you further with our questioning. it was already pretty realistic but it's even more so now!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really beautiful.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Did a little work on a nameplate. Still needs some roughing up, but it's a start. Sorry for not using the clean side of the foam, but it was a scrap piece and the other side was unusable.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice Jack!
Loving the added detail on your stone 
The "wood knots" are a great touch!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

As always Jack your attention to detail and talent is most impressive and inspiring. Love the look, makes me want to toss mine after this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay Sawtooth....how did you achieve the final look??? The wood aging is incredible. Looks just like wood that has rotted and pitted over YEARS! I need help, this is my first year making faux/foam coffins and I need advice.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again all! I'm wondering if I should try Foam Coat on these to make them last longer now?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay Sawtooth....how did you achieve the final look??? The wood aging is incredible. Looks just like wood that has rotted and pitted over YEARS! I need help, this is my first year making faux/foam coffins and I need advice.


Jana, 
Thank you for the good words. I've commented in your coffin thread, and I already think you did a wonderful job on the woodgrain and cracks (no real need to take it further unless you want the extra work!). If you do, just a few things: Woodgrain flows in a consistent manner across a board, so if you are making lines, keep them going the length of the board, unless the pattern carries them off to the side, then run them off there (and don't forget the sides/edges!). Vary them as well (which you already have done), and add knots and flaws here and there for authenticity, keeping in mind that any grain will flow around the knots...not as much as mine maybe, but I like to exaggerate things. Think about dents and worm-holes too. Then just look at the diagram I made for you below, it shows the basic method I used to get the extra detail and aging into the foam after I melted in the original grain lines. Don't forget that aside from animals and maybe flowers, nature does not often allow for symmetry, so vary the depth of the grooves and amount of aging across the foam as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

One more ready for paint! These two will be twins of a sort, the remaining three will all be unique.


----------



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

Fanstastic work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Thanks again all! I'm wondering if I should try Foam Coat on these to make them last longer now?
> 
> Jana,
> Thank you for the good words. I've commented in your coffin thread, and I already think you did a wonderful job on the woodgrain and cracks (no real need to take it further unless you want the extra work!). If you do, just a few things: Woodgrain flows in a consistent manner across a board, so if you are making lines, keep them going the length of the board, unless the pattern carries them off to the side, then run them off there (and don't forget the sides/edges!). Vary them as well (which you already have done), and add knots and flaws here and there for authenticity, keeping in mind that any grain will flow around the knots...not as much as mine maybe, but I like to exaggerate things. Think about dents and worm-holes too. Then just look at the diagram I made for you below, it shows the basic method I used to get the extra detail and aging into the foam after I melted in the original grain lines. Don't forget that aside from animals and maybe flowers, nature does not often allow for symmetry, so vary the depth of the grooves and amount of aging across the foam as well.
> ...


:biggrinkin: Sir...you are amazing....I so love your aesthetic, your creative genius and how you do STUFF.....sorry if I am too technical...but I love your stuff! For real!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Outstanding wood grain effect! No wonder you name is "SawTooth" Jack....you've got the wood illusion down pat!

I'm gonna have to give it a try. Thanks for the tips...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet Jack!
Loving your foam work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look so real.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. One more grave marker down, two to go (this one is a bit shorter than the other two with a more rounded top). I'l have leftover foam, so maybe I cab squeeze in one or two more smaller ones...maybe...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow SJ, you never disappoint, but the detail you achieved on those grave markers is nothing short of amazing!! My hats off to you sir!! I now will disappear into my dungeon to make a few tombstones to make myself feel productive!! Lol!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Last two grave markers ready for whatever adornments I need to make for them. The cross-like marker is a bit hokey and clunky, but it'll do for this year at least! Going to add a rope/twine binding to the crosspiece and some nails, which I hope will add a bit of interest to what is probably the least interesting marker of the bunch...oh well, there's still time to attempt another!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool Jack!
Great job as usual


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally getting around to laying down some paint. Maybe it needs some more grey and I still need to add the name/epitaph placards, but hopefully all five markers will be completed this weekend...fingers crossed.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome detail, I think the wood grain is somewhat exaggerated to great effect. Perfect for a haunt. I do not have that much patience.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks amazing. I live in a High Desert environment which means wood doesn't rot away as fast and some of the abandoned homesteads from the early 1900's are still around here and there. Honestly your work wouldn't seem out of place near one until a much closer inspection. Excellent work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really well done, Jack!

I think you're right about adding a little more gray or perhaps some black to give a little more contrast. Maybe some lichens, too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang!!!!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

These look awesome! Great work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang is right!
Correct me if I'm wrong, but are the "holes" in the tombstone made to look like wood beetles or termites had their way with it ? I do a lot of wood restoration, and those holes look mighty familiar to me  Outstanding work Jack!!!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

You amazed me. Good job Jack.


----------

